# dupliquer un fichier Pages dans iCloud



## Powerdom (19 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,
Je souhaite dupliquer un fichier Pages pour en faire une seconde version. j'ignore comment faire. Je précise que je ne peux pas l'ouvrir sur mon mac ma version de Pages est trop ancienne.
merci


----------



## Powerdom (19 Janvier 2021)

Je me réponds. J'ai eu la solution juste après avoir posté. 
Juste télécharger ce fichier sur mon mac, je n'ai pas besoin de l'ouvrir. je le renomme et le renvoie sur le cloud. tout simplement. Mais cela aurait été encore plus simple un petit bouton dupliquer !


----------



## guytoon48 (19 Janvier 2021)

ou un CMD+D bien senti...


----------



## Powerdom (19 Janvier 2021)

tu penses bien que j'ai tout essayé la panoplie de raccourci clavier pomme C V D etc etc..


----------



## maxou56 (19 Janvier 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Je souhaite dupliquer un fichier Pages pour en faire une seconde version.


Bonsoir

Via le navigateur sur iCloud.com?  (https://www.icloud.com/iclouddrive/)

Sinon:
Via le finder macOS: clique droit > dupliquer
Via fichier iOS/iPadOS: appui long sur le fichier > dupliquer


----------



## Powerdom (20 Janvier 2021)

Alors, c'est  encore plus simple mais le fonctionnement est curieux. Si je vais dans icloud, un clic droit n'aboutit à rien. Je m'aperçois ce matin que si je fais cette commande dans la partie Pages, j'ai bien accès à dupliquer en faisant un clic droit.


----------

